

Show HN: TOP.ST – real-time news monitoring service - baryshev
https://top.st

======
baryshev
Hello, HN. TOP.ST - service, that helps you to find most interesting and
actual news. I'm worked for a month, and now i think i'm ready to show it.
Much work is still ahead, but if I get any feedback it can help a lot. Thanks
for your time.

------
timreha1
Connect with me who ever made this. I have a question? @timreha

~~~
baryshev
I sent an e-mail.

------
baryshev
Is still any chance to get some feedback?

------
timreha1
Cool thanks

